# North East Georgia



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

I feel all alone down here in North East Georgia when it comes to my dart frogs. Even my local pet stores look at me like I have three heads when I tell them I have frogs. 

I am looking for a resource or a database of local frog lovers. It would be nice to know I have some neighbors if anyone has a frog emergency. 

I recently lost all of my friutflies and was nearly in a panic. I had to wait four days to get some sent from Josh's frogs. I pray that never happens again. I'm sure I'm not the only one that's happened to? 

I would love to know if there is anyone else around the NE Ga., Western Carolinas or southeastern Tennessee.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Haha, ah- the sadness of owning dart frogs  
I recommend taking pics of your dart frogs (especially tads/froglets if you are breeding), and show them to your favorite clercs at the stores and strike up petstore friendships. It can increase their knowledge and make you feel less like an outsider, etc.
I've done so with my local mom&pop store- found a fellow frogger, and now the store is selling dart frogs and slowly they are being talked about more.

If you don't get hits on this thread for local froggers- check out all the different facebook frog groups and even your local pet groups on fb. It may take some time, but you will probably get more hits that way as more new froggers are hanging around the social media sites than DB so they may not notice your call for solidarity lol

...also, I wear dart frog shirts on my days off. have actually gotten a few thumbs up from folks and it can start conversations between frog-lovers. haha- be not ashamed! Spread the word! lol


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

While they don't seem to get much use, there are regional groups here on DB. Try clicking on Community, then select Social Groups from the drop-down menu. You can then do a search for your state, or neighboring states, to see about groups or froggers in your area. There is one for Georgia, though I have no idea how many of its members are still active on the forum.


----------

